# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Tại sao con nên học tiếng Anh hè bán trú?

## tungbvit

Bố mẹ thân mến bài viết này sẽ phân tích cho bố mẹ những lý do vì sao mà bố mẹ nên cho con tham dự *khóa hè tiếng Anh bán trú.*
1. Sự tiện lợi: Với lịch học các *khóa hè tiếng Anh bán trú* từ thứ 2 - thứ 6, từ 8h00 - 17h00 mỗi ngày sẽ giúp cho bố mẹ rất tiện lợi trong việc đón con, có 1 nơi an toàn để gửi con, không sợ bị đảo lộn sinh hoạt.
2. Lối sống lành mạnh: Con tham gia khóa học sẽ giúp con xa rời với tivi, các thiết bị máy tính khiến trẻ không bị sa vào các trò chơi game không lành mạnh.
3. Không sợ bị đói kiến thức: Nhiều cha mẹ lo lắng rong chơi 3 tháng hè khiến con quên kiến thức. Các khóa *tiếng Anh hè bán trú* với thời lượng tiếng Anh tương tác chiếm tỉ trọng cao giúp các con có cơ hội để tiếp thu nhiều kiến thức và giao tiếp tiếng Anh tốt hơn.
4. Trau dồi kỹ năng sống: Trẻ dù học giỏi nhưng thụ động không dám giao tiếp trước đám đông còn nguy hiểm hơn cả việc học dốt. Chính vì thế, rèn luyện cho trẻ sự tự tin giao tiếp, hình thành thói quen tốt và sự tự lập... là những gì *khóa học tiếng Anh hè bán trú* mang lại cho trẻ.
5. Rèn luyện sức khỏe: Sức khỏe là vốn quý của con người, một đứa trẻ khỏe mạnh thường sống rất vui vẻ, năng động và học tập hiệu quả. Vì thế, các *chương trình tiếng Anh hè bán trú* không thể bỏ qua các hoạt động thể thao giúp trẻ có một sức khỏe tốt.
6. Các hoạt động sáng tạo: Ở nước Việt Nam không thiếu các bạn học sinh đoạt giải toán, lý, hóa quốc tế nhưng nước chúng ta lại là nước công nghệ "đi mua" bởi chúng ta thiếu sự sáng tạo, lối làm việc máy móc đã khiến cho người Việt Nam không phát huy được sự sáng tạo. Chính vì thế, các môn nghệ thuật vẽ và nặn nhằm PHÁT HUY TÍNH SÁNG TẠO của trẻ là cần thiết trong khóa học hè này.
Tất cả những điều này trẻ sẽ được trải nghiệm trong chương trình "Creative Camp - trại hè sáng tạo" của trung tâm tiếng Anh Mamita.
Chương trình là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của TIẾNG ANH TƯƠNG TÁC - KỸ NĂNG SỐNG THỰC HÀNH - DÃ NGOẠI THỰC TẾ- VẬN ĐỘNG THỂ CHẤT và MỸ THUẬT SÁNG TẠO chắc chắn sẽ mang đến cho trẻ một mùa hè HỌC TẬP - TRẢI NGHIỆM - VUI CHƠI đầy bổ ích.
Với chương trình giao tiếp này, mamita cam kết chỉ sau một tháng hè các con sẽ thật sự thay đổi:
- Đam mê tiếng Anh.
- Tự tin giao tiếp.
- Hình thành những thói quen sinh hoạt tốt
- Tự lập hơn
- Yêu thích thể thao.
Tham khảo chương trình: mamita.edu.vn
Trung tâm tiếng Anh Mamita
232h0, Tân Mai, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội Hotline: 0964.736.978

----------

